# Spouse Visa - combining category f with salaried and non-salaried



## akat0311 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just a few questions about evidence for Cat F application. 

My husband (UK citizen) works freelance, and as such is frequently self-employed but sometimes on payroll as salaried or non-salaried. We are applying under category F, but need to combine that with two other jobs, one salaried, one non-salaried, that he did in the same year in order to meet the income requirement. The guidance has us rather confused, it says:

9.3.6. Income under Category F or Category G can be combined with income from salaried and non-salaried employment...Under Category F or Category G, all sources of income must fall within the financial year(s) relied on and must still be a source of income at the time of application.

and then

9.3.9. Where a person in self-employment, or who is the director of a specified limited company in the UK, also relies on income from other employment (salaried or non-salaried) during the relevant financial year(s), they must also provide evidence of ongoing employment (salaried or non-salaried) at the date of application.​
Does this mean, according to 9.3.6 that my husband would have to still be in those same two non-freelance jobs in order to use them to meet the financial requirement? Or do we just have to prove that he currently has "ongoing employement"? 

If the latter, what evidence would we need to submit? We have a letter from his employer at his current salaried position (which would meet the financial requirement, but he hasn't been at it 6 months yet), do we also need payslips and current bank statements (ie as if we were evidencing Cat A?)

Thanks in advance, this forum has been a lifesaver so far!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

9.3.6. means yes, he has to show the amount he earned as employee during the relevant financial year, such as 2014-2105, and in addition he has to show he is still in the same job or jobs when you apply online. Usually the employment letter, which should be no more than 28 days old when you apply, will state he is still being employed. The amount he earned during the relevant financial year will be evidenced through payslips and bank statement.


----------



## akat0311 (Feb 16, 2015)

So even though he met the income requirement for the financial year we are evidencing and is currently employed at a salaried position which meets the income threshold, we cannot apply through category f because he is no longer employed at the two jobs we are using to supplement his self-employment income for the relevant financial year? This process seems unduly harsh on people who earn a living through freelance work.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so, I'm afraid. It's combining self-employment and employment incomes that creates problems. They have this rule presumably to ensure the past income still bears close relation to what is being earned now by the sponsor and thus is available to support the applicant.


----------



## akat0311 (Feb 16, 2015)

Urg. I suppose we will just have to wait until he's been in his current job 6 months then. 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## mherzing3 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello,

I have just stumbled upon this thread while researching what I will need for my spouse visa application. My husband and I also work freelance, and we will be using his income from both salaried and self employment income as well. 

However his salaried income is overseas income (cruise ship), so we will be returning to the UK and he will no longer be in that job. He does have a job offer in the UK that meets the requirement. Will we be ok, because he is not staying in that same cruise ship job that we are using to qualify? If we can't use that income we will not meet the requirement and our application is already submitted. I dont see how it says we can use overseas income, and that it would have to be continuing and that we ALSO need a job offer in the UK as well? SO confused! If he stayed in the cruise ship job, we wouldn't not need the visa, because we wouldn't be coming to the UK. Any help is appreciated!! Thank you!!!

Megan


----------



## akat0311 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would encourage you to start a new thread with your question. I'm not sure what the answer is.


----------



## mherzing3 (Jul 4, 2015)

I believe we are in just about the same situation , the only difference is his salaried income is overseas. It's essentially just elaborating on the same question so that is why I didn't start a new thread. Thanks for your reply though. Does anyone else out there have any insight?


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi there. My husband is self-employed and for the tax year 2014-2015 he earned £25 000.How much does he need to show for the year 2015-2016 to meet the requirement for the category G combined over two years? At the beginning of the year 2016 I was employed and earned almost £7000 to the point when i left my job in March 2016. Now,I am self-employed,can I use my salaried employment as part of the requirement? I would appreciate your response.


----------

